# Agility Forums?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Can someone recommend a good chat group for agility? We're just starting out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yahoo groups has an agility poodle forum and a clean run forum.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Liz, 
I found this when I was looking for everything to do with poodles and these folks very helpful. Though I am not involved in agility I find it fascinating.

[email protected]

I would highly recommend this group. 
Gail


----------

